# Unblocking blocked PIN numbers



## margaret dent (Feb 6, 2011)

Has anyone experienced trouble with their bank cards and PIN numbers? My husband used his UK Santander card in the new machines in Mercadona-these machines give the total amount in either Euros or Sterling.The machine failed to recognise his PIN and the transaction was cancelled(fortunately we had enough cash to cover our bill).Ever since we have had no luck in using the card in shops,petrol stations etc.We rang Santander in the UK and explained what had happened and were told my husband must have entered the wrong PIN(he swears blind this is not so) and said we have to put the card into the ATM machine here in Spain,find "Options" then "Unlock Pin".After several unsuccessful attempts at the Santander branch in Vera we went inside the bank and spoke to the manager and he told us that these facilities were not available in Spain.He very kindly let us ring the Santander call centre in the Uk and we were told to use a "Link" machine to obtain cash,but the manager of the Vera bank said they do not exist in Spain.We have now got to wait 14 days for another card and PIN to be sent to us,which is a great inconvenience.
Has anyone else come across this problem? We do not have credit cards,only debit cards to access our money and do not want to have our pensions paid into our Spanish bank a/c. and do not wish to use online banking.


----------

